# You Got Me Up at 5AM for This



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Set couple Lines out.

Went checked my Charger on my Boat Battery,charged all night 25% Charged.Told my wife we had no choice but to try get the Lines in.Trolling Motor was just pushing us but we made it to the furthest Line.

First one had a Small Turtle turned it Lose,second one had Small Channel Cat,last one nothing.

We made it back to the Ramp,my wife went on Home.I stayed fished until Noon didn't catch a thing.

Was going to go back this evening but think I'll wait couple days see if the Bite will pick up.I'm thinking might be better off just Rod & Reel Fishing throw out a few Jugs.










big rockpile


----------



## Homesteader at Heart (Aug 11, 2003)

Hello, big rock. At least you won't go hungry. I put out a couple of jugs this evening. A thunderstorm just came through, so maybe the cats will bite after it moves on.


----------



## oldasrocks (Oct 27, 2006)

You're not using the right bait.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

oldasrocks said:


> You're not using the right bait.


Couldn't get what I wanted.Live Perch.

big rockpile


----------

